# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Σχιστό

## stefos

Σήμερα πήγα σχιστό για να αγοράσει φίλος καναρίνια,
 (αν και του μιλησα για εκτροφείς με αγνοησε)

Αποτρόπαιο θέαμα, εκατοντάδες πιασμένα άγρια, όλων των ειδών και ή αποθέωση καρδερίνες με ταμπέλα επάνω που έγραφε 1ευρω!!!!!!!!
Ναι καλά βλέπετε , τόσο κοστολογεισε ο 
έμπορος - πουλοπιαστης αυτές τις ψυχουλες, 
1 ευρώ 
Τι να πω αηδιασα , δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να δουλεύει σε αυτό το κράτος.
Ερώτηση............ποιους συμφέρει, βολευει αυτή ή κατάσταση γιατί δεν δέχομαι ότι προκύπτει από αδιαφορία........

----------


## Cristina

Όσο υπάρχουν ανεγχεφαλοι που αγοράζουν από κει , θα υπάρχουν και αυτοί που αιχμαλωτίζουν τα πουλιά.... Απάνθρωπα! 
Όπως το εμπόριο λευκής σαρκός... έχει πελατεία, συνεχίζεται και αυτό.... Τι να πω, μερικές φορές νιώθω εξωγήινος, απορω πως λειτουργούν τόσο εγωιστικά οι άνθρωποι...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δυστυχώς αυτή η κατάσταση δεν λέει να αλλάξει... και είναι κρίμα! Νομίζω πως μία -όσες περισσότερες τόσο το καλύτερο- καταγγελία στο δασαρχείο, το τοπικό αστυνομικό τμήμα και οργανώσεις όπως η ΑΝΙΜΑ θα βοηθούσε πολύ.

----------


## jk21

Η κατασταση δεν θα αλλαξει 

το κρατος σε καθε του << παραλλαγη >>  , διαχρονικα μαλλον ξεχνα τις οικολογικες του ευαισθησιες  και δεν ασχολειται με την εφαρμογη των νομων ή δεν εχει υπαλληλους για να το κανει 

Οι οικολογικες οργανωσεις και να θελουν ( αν θελουν ολες ή καποιες απο αυτες ή καμμια )  δεν εχουν πια ατομα να δρασουν , ενω δεν εχουν και νομικη υποσταση χωρις την παρουσια δασαρχειου

Οι συλλογοι που ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη των πουλιων , εχουν αλλους στοχους και δεν εχουν στα καταστατικα τους δρασεις για την προστασια της αγριας ορνιθοπανιδας ή και να εχουν δεν κανουν κατι , ενω συχνα ακουμε μελη τους να κατηγορουν τις οικολογικες οργανωσεις για αδρανεια ή πραξης για τα ματια του κοσμου  ... 

ο Ελληνας πολιτης που δεν ασχολειται με πουλια γενικα , εχει αγνοια του προβληματος 

Οσοι ασχολουμαστε δεν εχουμε ορνιθοκουλτουρα αν μιλαμε για την πλειοψηφια και η αγαπη μας για τα πουλια εξαντλειται σε τροπαια σε διαγωνισμους  που καρπωνεται ο δικο μας εγωισμος , σε εμποριο πουλιων , σε γλειψιμο οσων εμπορευονται για να αγορασουμε απο αυτους οι μη διακεκριμενοι στο χωρο και το γραψιμο στα παλια μας τα παπουτσια καθε προσπαθειας σε καθε μορφη της να αλλαξει η ορνιθοκουλτουρα στον τοπο , μεσα απο τη διαπαιδαγωγιση των νεων παιδιων και εκτροφεων , κατι που θα μπορουσαν να κανουν χωροι σαν τον δικο μας (gbc ) αλλα και οσοι αλλοι εχουν τις ιδιες αρχες .Προσωπικα δεν ελπιζω πια οτι κατι θα αλλαξει , αν κρινω απο ολους οσους ηρθαν ,ειδαν και απηλθαν απο αυτο το χωρο .Ειχαν αλλους στοχους και προτεραιοτητες και θεωρω οτι εχει αποτυχει σε αυτη την προσπαθεια του .Ετσι κι αλλιως ακομα και σημερα για πολλους ειναι ενας χωρος να χαλαρωνουν απο τη σκληρη καθημερινοτητα στην ελλαδα και δεν εχουν ολοι στο μυαλο τους οτι εγω και ισως καποιοι αλλοι . Η προσπαθεια εκτροφης δεν δειχνει να βοηθα στην μειωση του προβληματος , τουλαχιστον σε αυτη τη φαση . Στο facebook και εκτος αυτου πουλιουνται καθε χρονο χιλιαδες πιασμενα  πουλια και πολλα απο αυτα ειναι ηδη πεθαμενα ...

----------


## stefos

Δηλαδή, αν υποθέσουμε ότι γίνεται καταγγελία στο δασαρχείο θα παρέμβει?
Δηλαδή το δασαρχείο αυτό τον χαμό εκεί δεν τον γνωρίζει??
Μόνο στην σύλληψη επιτόπου γίνεται κάτι π.χ στο βουνό? 
Ποιά ή διαφορά του βουνού από αυτόν εκεί τον χαμό??


Αν μαζευαμε υπογραφές και καταθεταμε κάπου! κάτι! σαν gbc................

----------


## jimk1

Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη

----------


## stefos

> Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη


Αυτό μου φαίνεται είναι ολο το μυστικό και τίποτα άλλο , πέφτει πολύ χρήμα..........

----------


## Chrisman

Να κάνω κι εγώ μία ερώτηση... Είμαι μέλος σε διάφορες ομάδες στο facebook που αφορούν πουλιά όλων των ειδών. Έχω δει λοιπόν να πουλάνε και από τις βέργες με την κόλλα έτοιμες κατά εκατοντάδες. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουμε καμία καταγγελία ή δεν γίνεται κάτι;

----------


## jk21

Το δασαρχειο εχει τοσα ατομα για παρεμβαινει καθε φορα; 

Θελουν ολα τα δασαρχεια να το κανουν ; 

Οταν το κανουν , σταματαει το εμποριο ή την αλλη εβδομαδα έστω την παρααλλη ξανα τα ιδια; α ναι γιατι ; 

Υπαρχουν παντου εθελοντες της θηροφυλακης (ανεξαρτητο σωμα απ το δασαρχειο ) με διαθεση να κυνηγησουν πραγματικα το πουλοπιασιμο (συνηθως μονο απο αυτους γινονται συλληψεις στη υπαιθρο αλλα οχι συχνα και οχι παντου ) 


Συλληψεις γινονται παντα επ αυτοφορω ειτε στο βουνο , ειτε στο εμποριο , ειτε στα σπιτια αλλα παντα με παρανομα πουλια στην κατοχη καποιων και παντα σχεδον μετα απο επωνυμη καταγγελια καποιου ...  την οποια θα μαθουν προφανως οι δικηγοροι των συλληφθεντων , με οτι αυτο μπορει να σημαινει για αυτο το ατομα μετα  , αν δεν ειναι συλλογος αλλα μεμονωμενο προσωπο 

Υπογραφες; επισημη καταγγελια χρειαζεται και το φορουμ δεν εχει την νομικη υποσταση ουτε τη δυναμη να το κανει .Θα μπορουσε αν ειμασταν 100αδες αν οχι 1000αδες ταγμενοι ενεργα σε κατι τετοιο ... Μαζεψε μετα απο 7 χρονια 100 ατομα στα γενεθλια του φορουμ (αντε καμμια 150αρια αν κληρωναμε και κανενα πουλακι να βρουν καποιοι νοημα να εμφανισθουν ) και μετα το ξανασυζηταμε , τουλαχιστον απο δικης μου πλευρας

----------


## jk21

> Να κάνω κι εγώ μία ερώτηση... Είμαι μέλος σε διάφορες ομάδες στο facebook που αφορούν πουλιά όλων των ειδών. Έχω δει λοιπόν να πουλάνε και από τις βέργες με την κόλλα έτοιμες κατά εκατοντάδες. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουμε καμία καταγγελία ή δεν γίνεται κάτι;


στο facebook ισως να κλεισει η ομαδα (και να ανοιξει μετα απο λιγο καποια αλλη ... )

στους δημιουργους των ομαδων και σε οσους κανουν τετοιες ενεργειες (οχι στα απλα μελη της ομαδας ... και γω ειμαι για να παιρνω ματι τι βρωμα υπαρχει ) μπορεις μονο με μηνυση και επεμβαση εισαγγελεα για να σπασει το απορρητο του facebook για να ταυτοποιηθουν επισημα προσωπα . Στο Σχιστο τα εχουμε μπροστα μας και δεν κανει κανενας κατι ... μαλλον κανει ... πολλοι πανε και ψωνιζουν ...

----------


## jimk1

> Να κάνω κι εγώ μία ερώτηση... Είμαι μέλος σε διάφορες ομάδες στο facebook που αφορούν πουλιά όλων των ειδών. Έχω δει λοιπόν να πουλάνε και από τις βέργες με την κόλλα έτοιμες κατά εκατοντάδες. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουμε καμία καταγγελία ή δεν γίνεται κάτι;


 είναι για ποντίκια λένε

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμείς πάντως μέσω ενός εθελοντή, του κ. Στέλιου, ο οποίος με βοήθησε και κατέθεσε μήνυση στο δασαρχείο, καταφέραμε να σώσουμε μερικά πουλάκια τα οποία απελευθερώθηκαν στο Σέιχ Σού. Μακάρι όλοι να έκαναν κάτι αντίστοιχο... 

Το θέμα και το post #48!

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Αυτά είναι ωραία νέα Ευθύμη...!!!
Νομίζω χρειάζεται ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Και *ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ*!
Ας γίνει ολόκληρη γραφειοκρατία από τον καθένα μας που αγαπάει τα πουλιά, για να απελευθερωθεί *ΈΝΑ* *πουλάκι.*

*Αξίζει!
*

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΥΘΥΜΗ, ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ

----------


## stefos

Σημερινά νέα από παζάρι σχιστου με απευθείας <<ρεπορτάζ-τηλεφωνημα>> από φίλο.
Επεναιβει δασοφυλακη και αστυνομία και έκαναν συλλήψεις! !
Τέσσερα άτομα συνελήφθησαν και τους πέρασαν χειροπέδες και κατασχέθηκαν όλα τα αγριοπουλια που θα πήγαιναν για απελευθέρωση!!!!
Εύχομαι να πυκνώσουν τέτοιες ενέργειες , έχουν ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο οι πουλοπιαστες!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος ουτε για εκεινο το χωρο ειδικα , ουτε γενικα για το προβλημα ... λογαριασμο στο fb εχεις ... αν δεν εισαι χωμενος << μυστικα >> σε ομαδουλες με διχτυα και ξοβεργα θα σαι τουλαχιστον στις << κυριλε >>  που αλληθωριζουν και λιγο στα πιασμενα φανερα και πολυ στα  κρυφα ...  ο κοσμος εκει πολυς ... εδω και σε αλλους χωρους (φορουμ )  με παρομοιες με μας ιδεες που θα γαλουχουσαν νεα παιδια να υψωσουν τα στηθια τους , τον λογο τους αυριο σε ολο αυτο που γινεται , σιγα σιγα βλεπεις ολο και λιγοτερους .... Εκει οι νεοι βλεπουν πουλια , εστω και πιασμενα ... εδω; που ειμαστε Στεφο; υπαρχει εκτροφη ; 

 << Στεφο χασαμε >>  για να αλλαξω λιγο στο ονομα μια παλια ατακα πολιτικου  ... 


Δεν ξερεις ποσο θελω να διαψευστω και να βλεπω τη δασοφυλακη ενισχυμενη και καθε βδομαδα εκει , τις οργανωσεις προστασιας αγριων πτηνων πολυπληθεις σε εθελοντες συμπαραστατες τους , τους συλλογους για πτηνα να δημιουργουν ορνιθοκουλτουρα  με την συμμετοχη τους και αυτοι σε τετοιες ενεργειες , στην πραγματικοτητα και οχι σε ανεφαρμοστα  καταστατικα (αν και σε αυτα αναφερουν κατι ... )   

Μακαρι να συμβει και να διαψευστω

----------


## jk21

Απο τη σελιδα της ΑΝΙΜΑ στο fb 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/anima.gr...02488716491034

----------


## krisp

Η (πικρή) αλήθεια είναι ότι θέλει δουλειά πολλή...
Πάντως καλό είναι να προβάλουμε ότι είναι παράνομο το πιάσιμο και ότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που οι παραβάτες τιμωρούνται... Ίσως θα έπρεπε ταυτόχρονα να αντιπροβάλεται η εκτροφή.. Η μάχη είναι άνιση βέβαια αλλά εμείς δεν πρέπει να καταθέτουμε τα όπλα...
Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μεταπείσουμε κάποιους, ίσως πρέπει να εστιάσουμε στους πιο σκεπτόμενους...

----------


## nikolaslo

Μακαρι να γίνοταν πιο συχνα αυτο παρολο που ειναι σταγονα στον ωκεανο ειναι καλο να συμβαίνει όμως ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο να καταπολεμηθει αυτη η καταστροφη αυτη γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρη η εκτροφη και πολυ υψηλες η τιμες!
Κριμα για τα πουλακια που πανε χαμενα καθημερινά!

----------


## jk21

Η μαχη αυτη δεν ειναι τωρινη και εχει αντιπαλους . 

Απο την μια οποιος ειδε ολους αυτους που πιανουν πουλια να μειωνονται , ας μου το πει 
Οποιος ειδε να μειωνονται οι χωροι που θρεφουν αυτους τους ανθρωπους χρηματικα και ιδεολογικα , να μου το πει 


Απο την αλλη . Οποιος ειδε το κρατος να θεσπιζει ουσιαστικους νομους με ποινες και κυριως εφαρμογη αυτων , που να αποτρεπουν οτι γινεται , να μου το πει .Οποιος ειδε περισσοτερους εθελοντες και μη θηροφυλακες απ τη μια και λιγοτερους λαθροκυνηγους στο σωμα των κυνηγων , οσο περνουν τα χρονια , να μου το πει .Γιατι συνηθως αυτοι ειναι η γραμμη κρουσης σε τετοιες επεμβασεις .Οσοι ειδαν τη δασοφυλακη να πληθαινει σε υπαλληλους  και σε επεμβασεις ανα χρονο και μαλιστα χωρις καταγγελιες σωματειων αλλα αυτεπαγγελτα γιατι κατι που ειναι γνωστο οτι γινεται καθε εβδομαδα στο Σχιστο και στα χωραφια της επικρατειας , ας μου το πει . Οποιος ειδε τους συλλογους να ενδιαφερονται ουσιαστικα για την προστασια της αγριας πανιδας εκτος των πουλιων που εκτρεφουν , ειδικα οταν οι ιδιοι μιλανε για ορνιθοκουλτουρα και οταν μελη τους κατηγορουν τις οργανωσεις περιθαλψης αγριων πουλιων , για προσχηματικες εκδηλωσεις σαν τη χθεσινη , να μου το πει . Οποιος ειδε τους χωρους που *μονο αυτοι* μπορουν να αλλαξουν ουσιαστικα και μακροπροθεσμα εστω μεσω της αλλαγης ορνιθοκουλτουρας στο μυαλο των νεων , να εχουν  μεχρι στιγμης το μικρο εστω αποτελεσμα που θα φαινοταν απο το αγκαλιασμα τους απο ενα σημαντικο μερος της νεολαιας και την στηριξη τους απο τους μεγαλυτερους , να μου το πει .Αυτους που ειναι οι μονοι που θα μπορουσαν να γαλουχησουν τους νεους εθελοντες των οργανωσεων προστασιας της αγριας πανιδας , που ολο και μικραινουν σε δυναμικο και αε αριθμο ανα την Ελλαδα .Για να οδηγηθει ενας νεος στην εγκαταλειψη της κλεπταποδοχης , δεν ειναι μονο το κοστος το απαγορευτικο ... Μπορεις να οδηγηθεις ακομα και οταν αποδεχθεις και κανεις μερος της ψυχης σου την ιδεα οτι ασχετα αν αυτοι που λενε οτι στηριζουν την εκτροφη , δεν ριχνουν το κοστος , εγω δεν θα συνεχισω με πιασμενα και ας μεινω χωρις ιθαγενη στην εκτροφη μου ,γιατι ετσι πρεπει ! γιατι βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν καποιοι που ειτε εμπορευονται ειτε οχι , εχου πραγματικη εκτροφη και πετυχαινουν πραγματα και δεν λενε μονο κατα του πιασιματος αλλα τολμανε να δειξουν την αλλη εικονα ! γιατι μου δειχνουν τις καλες στιγμες αλλα δειχνουν και τις δυσκολες , ωστε να συναισθανθω και γω , οτι αυτο που θα κανω εχει καλες και κακες .Γιατι σε αυτους τους χωρους μαθαινω οτι το να ασχοληθεις με μια εκτροφη που δεν εχει μεγαλο βαθος στο χρονο πισω , ως πραγματικη εκτροφη , ειναι ευθυνη , εχει δυσκολιες (και ευκολιες ) , εχει πικρες και πρεπει πρωτα να ετοιμασθω για αυτα , να μαθω για αυτα , για να μπορω να διαχειρισθω κατι σωστα .  Γιατι εχω μαθει σε αυτους τους χωρους οτι τα ιθαγενη εκτος απο το να πουλιουνται χαριζονται κιολας , αν εισαι αξιος σε ιδεες και σεβεσαι τα πουλια και θες να μαθεις και να προοδευσεις .Γιατι ετσι θα κανω και γω .Γιατι σε αυτους τους χωρους , βλεπω καποιοι να δινουν οτι μπορουν και να απουσιαζουν απο τους αλλους χωρους του αλληθωρισμου στην αρπαγη της φυσης και της εμπορευματοποιησης 


Γιατι αν και Αεκτζης , οι ομαδες βγαζουν παιχτες οταν υπαρχουν Παιανιες και προπονητες στους οποιιους η πιτσιρικαδα να πιστεψει ... Ενας απο αυτους ειναι ετοιμος να τα παρατησει .Ας του αποδειξουν οι αλλοι οτι ειχε αδικο . 


Ευχομαι μεσα στο 2017 να εχουμε 3 και οχι μια επιχειρηση και φυσικα δεν θα κατηγορησω τους θηροφυλακες ή την ΑΝΙΜΑ οπως πολλοι κανουν για αυτο , οταν δεν ειμαι καλυτερος τους

----------


## dimitris_patra

Εμείς οι άνθρωποι νομίζουμε ότι κάθε τι που υπάρχει πάνω στον πλανήτη αλλά και έξω από αυτόν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να το διαχειριζόμαστε και να το κάνουνε ότι θέλουμε.....(χλωρίδα, πανίδα, φυσικούς πόρους κλπ).
Για τα πουλιά μιας και αυτό είναι το αντικείμενο του φόρουμ......με μιά μικρή αναζήτηση στο ιντερνετ θα βρεις σχέδια για παγίδες, δίχτυα, ηλεκτρονικά μέσα και ότι μπορεί να φανταστεί κανεις για την παγίδευση πουλιών. Και φυσικά όχι μόνο από ελλάδα αλλά από όλο τον κόσμο. Οι εικόνες από το Σχιστό είναι ίδιες με εικόνες από αγορές στην Καμπουλ, στην Τουρκία, Καζακστάν.......όλες τις βαλκανικές χώρες, την ρωσία.......κλπ κλπ  Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα.

----------


## NickKo

Πραγματικα δεν καταλαβαινω τι συζηταμε εδω ..

Εχουμε ενα προβλημα βρισκουμαι τη λυση του την εφαρμοζουμε τελος ..

Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα το σχιστο ? Ο πετσοπας ?  Το κυνηγι για να πιασω αγριο ζωο και να το κανω κατοικιδιο ? 
Η προωθηση ειναι και το χρημα ..

Σε ενα νεο ανρθωπο που θες να του περασεις τετοιες ιδεες ..
ξεκινας εσυ δινοντας το καλο παραδειγμα .. 
εφαρμοζεις ολα αυτα του τα δειχνεις του τα εξηγεις και του ΧΑΡΙΖΕΙΣ εναν φιλο να δοκιμασει.. δεν του λες τραβα παρε απο εκτροφεα .. και παω και μου λεει ο αλλος 100 ευρω οπα ρε τι γαρδελι ειναι αυτο .. μαγειρευει κιωλας ..? Τι με νοιαζει εμενα αν το ταιζεις μανιτομπα ειναι μεγαλομενο σε κλουβα η κανει κολοτουμπες ..θα παω στο πετσοπα .. και αν και εκεινος εχει 40-50 ευρω το γαρδελι θα παω στο σχιστο .. το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα παρω πτηνο .. αν μου βγει κακο σε οποιο και να παω απο τ παραπανω θα απογοητευτω και τελος για μενα το χομπι αυτο .. ωραια τα καταφεραμε μπραβο μας ..

Ποιος προωθει προιντα λεγοντας ααα ελατε να δοκιμασετε αυτο το  καινουριο μας αρωμα με μονο 20 ευρω .. πλακα μου κανεις θα της πω ..
Παρακατω η αλλη ελατε να δοκιμασετε το αρωμα μας ΔΩΡΕΑΝ .. 
Εννοειται θα παω και αν μ αρεσει θα πληρωσω οσο οσο την επομενη φορα .... 
Ποιος εκτροφεας το κανει αυτο ? 
Ολοι εκμεταλευονται το "εκτροφεας" και βαρανε τιμες οτι να ναι ....

Εγω προσωπικα εχω παρει απο ολων των παραπανω κατηγοριων πουλια .. μια χαρα ηταν ολα την ιδια δουλεια καναν .. κελαιδουσαν χοροπηδουσαν ζευγαρωναν τρωγαν οτι τους εδινα και ειχα πιασμενη καρδερινα 9 χρονια .... (ενταξει μεγαλωνοντας αλλαξα ιδεες και μυαλα)

Σκεψου οτι για τις βασεις του πολιτισμου μας στη θρησκεια , επιστημη , υγεια δεν χρησιμοποιηθηκαν χρημματακαι μετα σκεψου οτι απο εκει που το καναν για κατι που απλα πιστευαν πολυ και το δοκιμαζαν ......που εχουν φτασει σημερα (οπου πλεον καταναλωνονται τονοι σε χρημματα και βγαζουν απειρα φραγκα ολοι αυτοι) ... ακομη σκεψου πως εχει γεμισει ο τοπος γατια και σκυλια και ξαφνικα ολοι εχουν γινει τρομεροι σκυλαδες και γαταδες ? Πανε ολοι και αγοραζουν ? Τους τα χαριζουν προφανως τους αρεσουν και μετα θα δωσουν οσο οσο για τη συντηρηση για ενα καινουριο σκυλακι κλπ κλπ ..

Απλα τα πραγματα .. αν βγαλεις απο την εξισωση το χρημα που αποτελει το προβλημα και κανεις μια καλη προωθηση τελος ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σε αυτο το φορουμ εχουν χαρισθει ακομα και ιθαγενη και αρκετα , στο μετρο των δυνατοτητων των μελων μας .Φυσικα σε προσωπα που πρωτα κερδισανε την εμπιστοσυνη των δωρητων τους , ειτε με την εκτροφη καναρινιων ή και ιθαγενων που ηδη ειχανε , ειτε γιατι απλα τους εμπνευσανε εμπιστοσυνη οτι το αξιζουν . Για τους χωρους εξω απ εδω δεν μπορω να μιλησω .Σαφως υπαρχει και το χρημα ... παντου υπαρχει . Ο καθενας πωλητης και αγοραστης κανει τις επιλογες του .Αλλα οποιος βλεπει οτι δεν μπορει να αγορασει απο εκτροφεα ή πεφτει σε παραλογες απαιτησεις  και δεν θελει τα χαλια του Σχιστου , απλα δεν εκτρεφει ιθαγενη , γιατι απλα θα πρεπε να εχει την αποψη οτι τα πιασμενα δεν κανει να τα εχει στο χωρο του γιατι ειναι ανηθικο (και ας ζουνε 100 χρονια σε κλουβι ακομα και περισσοτερο απ τα εκτροφης ) και εκτροφης δεν αξιζει αφου οσοι εκτρεφουν δεν τον εμπνεουν σαν ανθρωποι  .Αν το φορουμ ηταν μεγαλυτερος σαν χωρος με περισσοτερους οπαδους των ιδεων του ισως να ταν και περισσοτεροι αυτοι που θα ενεπνεαν καποιους να αφησουν την κλεπταποδοχια της φυσης . Ο χωρος ομως που μεγαλωνει ειναι οι σχετικες ομαδες του fb και αυτο κατι λεει .Αυτο θελει ο τοπος , αυτο αξιζει ο τοπος

----------


## NickKo

"Αλλα οποιος βλεπει οτι δεν μπορει να αγορασει απο εκτροφεα ή πεφτει σε παραλογες απαιτησεις και δεν θελει τα χαλια του Σχιστου , απλα δεν εκτρεφει ιθαγενη..."

Δηλαδη σαν λεμε στον νεο αυτον που βλεπει αυτα ααα λυπαμαι φιλε μου δε μπορω να σε βοηθησω ή δεν υπαρχει χωρος για σενα εδω ή κανε οπως σου κατεβει ?
Και αν αυτος θελει να εκφρασει κατι νεο .. οπως αυτο εδω ?
Να μην τον παρουμε καπως μαζι μας ?

Τις εχω ψαξει τις ομαδες του φβ προσφατα κιωλας που ηθελα να αποκτησω μια καρδεριν αλλα τελικα τα σχεδια μου αναβληθηκαν για αλλους λογους .... εκει ενταξει ειναι μια αρχη αλλα υπαρχουν αναμεσα τους και οτι να ναι ατομα (ο αλλος μιλαει λες και αναφερεται σε τραπεζι οχι σε εμψυχο ον , ο αλλοα τα χε σε ακαθαρτο χωρο με τη δικαιολογια οτι ελειπε το τριημερο , και ο αλλος τα τρελαινε στις "ντοπες" λες και τα πουλια το μονο που πρεπει να κανουν ειναι να γεννανε ) ..

Εχω διαβασει το φορουμ σχεδον ολο .. εχω δει οτι εχουν χαρισθει πουλια σε ατομα που οντως τ αξιζουν μεχρι και γω σκευτομουν να τα χαρισω αυτα που εχω σε τετοια ατομα γιατι θα ζουν καλυτερα εκει  .... απλα θα μπορουσε ο καθενας στο φορουμ να προτεινει ατομα απο οπου θα μπορουσε καποιος να αποκτησει πουλια .... οπως προτεινει πτηνιατρους σε λιστες σε πμ ....φαρμακα .... τροφες κλπ κλπ ..... πχ εγω ξερω ατομα που εχουν παπαγαλους και καναρινια στη περιοχη μου .... οπου ο καθενας μπορει να παει να τα δει να δει τους χωρους να μιλησει με τους ανθρωπους αυτους και απο κει και περα στη κριση του καθενοα μετα ..

προσφατα μου χαρισαν ενα ζευγαρι παπαγαλακια (εκτροφεας) .. δεν τον ειχα δει ποτε ξανα (ειναι ο αδερφος της γυναικας ενος παιδιου που παιζουμε μπασκετ μαζι) και τ ειπα οτι εχω 2 πουλακια και μ αρεσουν γενικα σαν κατοικιδια κ μ ειπε θα σε παω μια μερα εκει να δεις τι εχει φτιαξει ο ταδε ....και πηγα στο χωρο του και εντυπωσιαστηκα ...... και εννοειται η κοπελα μ ηθελε να παρει παπαγαλακια κατευθειαν.... και οταν του ειπα για χρηματα μου ειπε ειναι δωρο αυτα ..ακουσε με ομως και μ ειπε οσα εχουν υποθει και εδω μεσα (λεω καποιος απο εκει μεσα θα ειναι δεν γινεται) .... εγω αυτον τον ανθρωπο ανετα θα τον προτεινα καπου .... αλλα και εδω μεσα εχω δει χωρους εκτροφης οι οποιοι ειναι υποδειγματα πραγματικα .... νομιζω μπορουν να προωθηθουν τετοια ατομα .. οπως προωθουνται τροφες εταιριων , πτηνιατροι , φαρμακευτικα σκευασματα κλπ κλπ ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το φορουμ κατ αναγκη , λογω της ιδιαιτεροτητας της ειδικοτητας ενος πτηνιατρου  , ειναι χαλαρο στον κανονα του και στελνει το ιδιο σε οποιον ομως το ζητα , σχετικη λιστα και παροτρυνει τα μελη του να στελνουν πμ με πτηνιατρους που ειναι ευχαριστημενοι , σε καθε ενδιαφερομενο 

Το φορουμ εχει μια πλατφορμα που τα μελη του μπορουν ελευθερα μετα απο ελαχιστα δημοσια μηνυματα , να μιλουν μεταξυ τους με προσωπικα μηνυματα και να ρωτα το  ενα το αλλο οτι θελει για οτιδηποτε αφορα οικονομικη συναλλαγη  . Εχει εδω και πολλα χρονια την θεση να μην επιθυμει προωθηση οικονομικων συναλλαγων δημοσια , για διαφορους λογους και ο ενας ειναι η προωθηση της δωρεας πουλιων , δεν ειναι ομως μονο αυτος  . Δεν θεωρει οτι αυτος ο κανονας εμποδισε ποτε κανενα ενεργο μελος του , να βρει εκτροφεις . Οσοι ειναι ενεργοι στην παρεα  , συντομα μπορουν μεταξυ τους να ενημερωθουν για αυτο το σκελος του χομπυ . Επισης προσωπικα δεν θεωρω οτι κατι τετοιο θα ελυνε το προβλημα που συζηταμε ,γιατι στο χωρο υπαρχουν και αλλες διαδικτυακες σελιδες συζητησεων , οπου οτι ζητας ειναι ελευθερο , ομως το προβλημα δεν δειχνει να μειωνεται .... 

Οποιος στα εμποδια που προβαλλουν οι παραλογες ισως απαιτησεις εκτροφεων για πουλια εκτροφης , βρισκει δικαιολογια να γινεται κλεπταποδοχος , μαλλον δεν ειναι ακομα ετοιμος να γινει εκτροφεας .Ο σωστος εκτροφεας , αυτος που θελει το σταματημα του αισχους (ειλικρινα ) δεν μπορει να ανεχθει πουλι γεννημενο στη φυση , να μπει σε κλουβι . η παιδεια σε αυτο το θεμα στον τοπο μας , δεν αλλαζει επειδη μερικοι χωροι 120 μελων και 1400 επισκεπτων (πολυ τυχαιοι ... ) θελουν να την αλλαξουν αλλα ειναι μειοψηφιες .Οι πλειοψηφιες συνεχιζουν να σκεπτονται πουλοπιαστικα ή εστω κλεπταποδοχικα .Το γιατι .... θα επρεπε να μας προβληματισει .

Εγω το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι αντι να συζηταμε πως θα επανδρωθουν οργανωσεις σαν το ΕΚΠΑΖ και την ΑΝΙΜΑ  ή να δημιουργηθουν νεες που θα εχουμε περισσοτερες απαιτησεις απ αυτες  , αναμασαμε γιατι δεν βρισκουμε πουλια εκτροφης ... αν υπηρχε κινημα μαζικο συμμετοχης σε εθελοντικες οργανωσεις για την προστασια των πουλιων  , θα υπηρχαν συνειδησιακα και πιο σωστοι εκτροφεις ... Το προβλημα μας ειναι να πετυχουμε την εκτροφη  , οχι να σταματησουμε την συνεχιση του αισχους .

----------


## NickKo

1η και 2η παραγραφος : 
δεν το ηξερα οτι μπορουν να γινουν τετοιου ειδους συζητησεις..

4η παραγραφος : 
συμφωνω απολυτα ..

3η παραγραφος:
απλα θα επρεπε να προβαλλονται περισσοτερο οι σωστοι, αυτο ηθελα να πω εξ αρχης .. οι οποιοι οντως δεν θα βαλουν πανω απο ολα τ χρηματα ουτε θα σε οδηγησουν αλλου (αν δν σ αρεσει πηγαινε σε πετσοπ ή βρες απο οπου θες κλπ κλπ) ..

Αν ειναι οντως αυτο που καταλαβα αυτο με το κλεπταποδοχος δεν ειναι δικαιολογια .. ειναι πραγματικοτητα και ισχυει για ολους οσους ξεκιναν ενα "χομπι" (δεν ειναι χομπι το να ασχολεισαι με ενα εμψυχο για εμενα παντος) κοιτας το κοστολογιο ....

και αν ειναι οντως κλεπταποδοχη τοτε πρεπει να σκεφτουμε οτι ειμαστε ολοι μερος μιας αλυσιδας που ξεκινησε με πουλοπιασιμο .. 
κανενα πουλι δεν θα πρεπε να ειναι σε κλουβι .. οσο παλια και αν παει καποτε οι προγονοι του ηταν ελευθεροι ..

Οποτε καλιστα οπως ο πρωτος που ειχε πιασει πουλια πριν ξερω γω ποσα χρονια για να ξεκινησει εκτροφη και να καταληγουμε σημερα να μιλαμε γ αυτο ετσι ακριβως μπορει να ξεκινησει ο καθενας σημερα .... και μετα απο Χ γενιες να πει α ωραια εκτρεφω και πριν καμποσα χρονια ειχε ξεκινησει με αγρια πιασμενα αλλα ποιος το ξερει  .... γιατι να το κανει αυτο... (επειδη κανεις δε βρεθηκε να του πει θα σε βοηθησω εγω οσο μπορω να ξεκινησεις σωστα..) και εκεινος με τη σειρα του εφοσον ξεκινησε ετσι δεν θ ειναι σωστος και θα κανει τ ιδια και οποιος απευθυνθει σε αυτον θα σκευτει το ιδιο και θα ξεκινησει και εκεινος με αγρια και φαυλος κυκλος.. γ αυτο υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν .. εκτος αν σπασει ο κυκλος απο καπου .....

τεσπα εγω γνκ ειμαι κατα του να μπαινουν τιμες σε εμψυχα οντα (εχω χαρισει αρκετα κατοικιδια και αν ειχα τοσα οσα ζητουνταν ανετα θα χαριζα σε οποιον μου ζητουσε και το χω κανει πολλες φορες,δεν προκειται να βαλω ποτε τιμη σε ζωντανο πλασμα) .. οπως ειπα αυτο ειναι το κλειδι και επιμενω .....επιασε με τις γατες ακομη και η μανα μου που τις μισουσε τις εχει λατρεψει , επιασε με τα σκυλια εχει γεμισει ο τοπος (που εχουν ακομη πιο ακριβο κοστολογιο φροντιδας αγορας κλπ κλπ) ....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> 3η παραγραφος:
> απλα θα επρεπε να προβαλλονται περισσοτερο οι σωστοι, αυτο ηθελα να πω εξ αρχης .. οι οποιοι οντως δεν θα βαλουν πανω απο ολα τ χρηματα ουτε θα σε οδηγησουν αλλου (αν δν σ αρεσει πηγαινε σε πετσοπ ή βρες απο οπου θες κλπ κλπ) ..


οποιος εκτροφεας ειναι σωστος (δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει στη ζωη του μονο για να εμπορευεται αλλα αγαπα τα πουλια ) φροντιζει το να μαθει και τους αλλους να τα αγαπουν ,να τα σεβονται και μεταδιδει τη γνωση του σε αυτους που θα συνεχισουν το εργο του επαγγελματικα και χομπιστικα  .Το φορουμ ηταν και ειναι παντα ανοιχτο σε εκτροφεις μη ελεγχοντα και μη απαιτωντας να κανουν δηλωση οτι δεν εμπορευονται , απλα απαιτωντας να μην αναφερουν οτι εμπορευονται .Γνωριζεις εσυ απο οσους εδω μεσα εχουν δειξει την εκτροφη του κατα την αναπαραγωγη (εκτος αναπαραγωγης εχουμε ενα θεμα , η αληθεια ειναι αυτη και δεν μου αρεσει και το δηλωνω .... ) αν εμπορευονται ή οχι; απαγορεψαμε σε κανενα να το μαθει με πμ ; δεν νομιζω .Η προβολη του καλο εκτροφεα ειτε εμπορευεται ειτε οχι , ειναι κατι που για μενα ειναι πληρως απαραιτητο και αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο μου παραπονο .Αν τελικα καποιοι εκτρεφουν δεν το δειχνουν επαρκως να πεισουν αυτους που αλληθωριζουν αδικαιολογητα και συνειδητα στην κλεπταποδοχη και σε μικρους σε ηλικια που ισως το κανουν ασυνειδητα λογω ελλειψης παιδευσης , οτι υπαρχει και πραγματικη εκτροφη !




> Αν ειναι οντως αυτο που καταλαβα αυτο με το κλεπταποδοχος δεν ειναι δικαιολογια .. ειναι πραγματικοτητα και ισχυει για ολους οσους ξεκιναν ενα "χομπι" (δεν ειναι χομπι το να ασχολεισαι με ενα εμψυχο για εμενα παντος) κοιτας το κοστολογιο ....



οποιος συνειδητα και οχι προχειρα ξεκινα το χομπυ της εκτροφης ιθαγενων , δεν εχει τετοια δικαιολογια .Οταν εισαι ετοιμος με εμπειριες για να ξεκινησεις μια οχι ευκολη εκτροφη , ξερεις ηδη το ανηθικο της κινησης .Οι αλλοι οι νεοτεροι που δεν ξερουν ακομα , απλα δεν ξερουν τι θελουν να εκθρεψουν .Δεν ειναι ετοιμοι  για εκτροφη και καλα θα κανουν πρωτα να μαθουν .Οταν χανονται συνεχως πουλια και αυτο φαινεται και ακουγεται παντου , δεν ξεκινας με αυτο το ειδος .Εκτος αν εχεις αλλα κινητρα που σε οδηγουν μονο σε αυτο , οπως παρερμηνευση  οσων νομιζουν οτι ισχυουν για ευκολο κερδος .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση απλα ετσι κι αλλιως ξεκινουν λαθος ....


Αν το χομπυ ακομα και για τα καναρινια , εχει καπου πριν δεκαετιες ή αιωνες ενα λαθος ξεκινημα , δεν παει να πει οτι αυτο ειναι δικαιολογια για αλλοθι λαθους συνεχειας .Αν τεκμηριωνεται ενα τετοιο αλλοθι τοτε καλυτερα να μην υπαρχει συνεχεια

----------


## NickKo

Μα δεν ειναι δικαιολογια ειναι πραγματικοτητα σε καθε ξεκινημα που καθενας κανει σε καθε "χομπι" οσο συνειδητοποιημενος και να ειναι ο αλλος .... αναγκαζεται να ξεκινησει ετσι ..

ποιος δε θελει να ειναι σωστος.. και ποιος δεν κοιταει το κοστολογιο κλπ κλπ και τα ζυγιζει .. το σωστο και το κοστολογιο .. μια ενδιαμεση λυση, και με εναν ελαφρυ συμβιβασμο με το ενα η με το αλλο ,για εκεινον θα ειναι οτι πρεπει .... !
δεν υπαρχει συνειδητα και προχειρα εκει.. ! 
δεν μπορεις να πεις το ελαχιστο κοστος που θα χεις για αυτο το συγκεκριμενο χομπι ειναι τοσο .. δεν χρειαζεσαι καλαμι να ψαρεψεις ουτε αμαξι να κανεις κοντρες ..ενα αυτοσχεδιο κλουβι , τροφη (ισως) και ενα πουλακι θες ....οτι χρειαζεσαι για ολα τα ζωα που εχεις κατοικιδια ... δεν ξερω πολλους να ξεκινησαν με 10 πουλια κατευθειαν με 10 ζευγαρωστρες και την εμπειρια εμφυτεμενη στο μυαλο τους ..

Ποιος λεει ξεκιναω σημερα το ταδε χομπι λεγοντας οτι του αρεσει χωρις καν να το εχει δοκιμασει .....
Πως θα αποκτησουν εμπειριες?
Πως θα μαθουν τι θελουν να εκθρεψουν αν δεν δοκιμασουν ? 
Πως θα ξεκινησει αυτη η δοκιμη ?
Και αν αυτο ειναι το ειδος που θελει ?
Θα του πουμε μπα οχι δε εισαι για τετοια δεν εχεις συνειδητοποιησει πολλα πραγματα μαθε και μετα ?
Δηλαδη ξεκιναμε με υποτιμηση της νοημοσυνης των ικανοτητων των ιδεων κλπ κλπ του αλλου ? 
Παρα πολυ ωραια και σοβαρα θα σε παρει ο αλλος ετσι ..

Προφανως δεν θα πρεπε να ειναι δικαιολογια αυτο με τα καναρινια αλλα ειναι , η πλειοψηφια την υποστηριζουν και την πετανε κατευθειαν ..... οι περισσοτεροι που εχω μιλησει αυτο ειναι το πρωτο που σκεφτονται ....
"θα παρω ενα πιασμενο ή ενα απο πετσοπ, ετσι ξεκινησαν ουτως ή αλλος καποτε σιγα μην παω να δωσω τοσα χρημματα για το τιποτα" .. και αν τους πεις ενα οχι απλα , δεν προκειται να τους πεισεις με τιποτα αν δεν βγαλεις απο τη μεση την παραμετρο χρηματα ..αν δεν το κανεις παει τον εχασες ..

θα μπορουσε να ειναι σωστος αυτος ο ανρθωπος ? ναι (οπως και λαθος) ... τον βοηθησες ομως αρκετα οντως? ε οχι .... (η μαλλον για εμενα οχι )

Τελοσπαντων ο καθενας πραττει αναλογα και οπως σκευτεται ..δεν μπορω , αυτα που λεω , βλεπω εκει εξω καθε μερα ( που συναναστρεφομαι με ενα σωρο νεους ανθρωπους ) και σκευτομαι να τα εξηγησω και να τα πω πιο λιανα και κατανοητα ....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εχεις την αποψη σου αλλα για μενα οποιος τη σημερον ημερα και κυριως οταν εχει γνωση τι σημαινει ηθικα και ουσιαστικα πιασμενο πουλι , επιλεγει να παει να το αγορασει και εκτος των αλλων να ενισχυσει και τους ανανδρους που τα αιχμαλωτιζουν , απλα δεν ειναι αξιος για το χομπι .  Για σενα κανει και  δικαιολογεις και την κλεπταποδοχη και τη θρασυδειλια να βαζουμε τους αλλους να κανουν την παρανομια για μας (για να λενε μετα αααα εγω αγορασα δεν επιασα ... ) , για μενα ομως οχι .Απλα να μην ξεκινησει το χομπι ή να το ξεκινησει με καναρινια .Απλα πραγματα . 


Αυτα που συζηταμε θα μπορουσαν να ειναι off topic αλλα ειναι on topic γιατι αποδικνυουν γιατι δεν αλλαζει κατι στον τοπο .Απλα γιατι δεν ειναι ακομα συνειδηση στον καθενα οτι αυτο που γινεται στα Σχιστα ολης της χωρας ειναι εγλημα και δεν προκειται να γινει ή θα αργησει πολυ  ... Οταν οι 90 στους 100 που δεν εχουν δυνατοτητα ισως να παρουν πουλι εκτροφης , αγοραζουν 2 μονο πιασμενα  (  οχι παραπανω αρκει ... ) κανετε ενα αθροισμα σε ολη την ελλαδα ποσα αγρια ισως χρειαζομαστε καθε χρονο και υπολογιστε και ποσα χανονται και μετα δειτε γιατι ο καθε πιασοπουλας εχει δικαιωμα να λεει ... μα εσεις θελετε , πως να μην τα πιασω να σας τα πουλησω; να τα γεννησω;  εμεις λοιπον τους δινουμε αλλοθι και ειμαστε συνενοχοι ! απλα πραγματα !!!!!

----------


## krisp

Με αυτά που λέτε σε άλλα συμφωνώ σε κάποια άλλα εν μέρει...
Να πω ότι η ελλειπής παιδεία και κουλτούρα μας δεν αφορά μόνο τα πτηνά αλλά όλα τα κατοικίδια...
Δουλεύοντας για 3 χρόνια σε θέση που με έφερνε σε άμεση επαφή με ιδιοκτήτες ζώων συντροφιάς έχω να δηλώσω ότι οι επαρκώς ενημερωμένοι είναι λίγοι...
Τι να ξεκινήσω να πρωτολέω...
Όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει συναίσθηση ότι αναλαμβάνει ένα ζωντανό τί να συζητάμε την τιμή... Εγώ είμαι της άποψης να είναι υψηλή όχι για να μην μπορεί να το αποκτήσει αλλά τουλάχιστον να το σκεφτεί περισσότερο, που κι αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## krisp

Επίσης τα πιασμένα ιθαγενή πιστεύω αυτός που θα τα αγοράσει το κάνει κατά συντριπτική πλειοψηφία ή για να τα ακούει μόνο ή στην καλύτερη για να βγάλει μούλους...

----------


## NickKo

Εγω τους δικαιολογω γιατι ολοι εχουν δικαιωμα να ξεκινησουν ενα χομπι (αφου το θεωρουμε ετσι) , ο καθενας οπως μπορει .... δεν μπορει κανεις να το απαγορεψει αυτο ..

τωρα αν εσυ θες να του δειξεις αλλο τροπο να το ξεκινησει , σαν πιο εμπειρος με μια Α αποψη περι του θεμματος , τοτε ειναι στο χερι σου να το πετυχεις και να τον παρεις μαζι σου .. 
οπως στο χερι σου ειναι να επιμεινεις σε μια αποψη χωρις ομως να κανεις και κατι για αυτο επιπλεον και απλα να το χασεις ..

Αν οι 90 στους 100 δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα καλο θα ηταν καποιος να τους βοηθησει και αυτους και οχι να τους διωξει ..
και τοτε αυτος ο καποιος δε θα τους εχει αποθαρυνει απο το να πανε αλλου και αρα εξαντλωντας ολες τις δυνατες προσπαθειες και εχοντας κανει οντως οτι μπορουσε ....οχι απλα να του πει "φυγε" .. αν ειναι δυνατον ..

Ποια απο τις οργανωσεις αυτες που εχουν αναφερθει κατα καιρους και πιστευουν σε αυτο δεχονται χρημματα και εχουν κερδη ? Καμια ..
Εσυ ο εκτροφεας που πιστευεις στο ιδιο γιατι να εχεις ?
Καποιος δεν πιστευει το ιδιο .....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο , ΄κανεις σε ενα κοσμο ελευθερο , δεν μπορει να απαγορεψει στον αλλο να κανει το λαθος .Μπορει να του το δειξει και να τον εμπνευσει για το σωστο .Αν εκεινος επιμεινει στο λαθος , δεν τον χανει κανενας , γιατι ποτε δεν τον ειχε 

Ο δικος μου τροπος , ειναι ο τροπος της εκτροφης με πουλια εκτροφης .Δεν με νοιαζει τι γινεται στην αγορα αυτων των πουλιων .Οταν μιλαμε για εμποριο δεν υπαρχει συναισθημα , υπαρχει η αγορα και η ζητηση . Μακαρι να μην πουλουσε κανενας .Δεν πιστευω στην πωληση ενψυχων οντων , δεν ειναι δουλεια μου να την αποτρεψω , ειναι δουλεια μου να στηριζω την δωρεα σε αξια προσωπα (γιατι υπαρχουν και τα οχι ακομα ικανα ή τα αχαριστα ... δυο διαφορετικες περιπτωσεις ) ή  και την ανταλλαγη με αψυχα πραγματα που ομως καταληγουν στα πουλια μας και οχι στην τσεπη μας , με το δικο μου παραδειγμα και με τους κανονες του φορουμ στο βαθμο που ενα μονο μελος μπορει να τους επηρεαζει .Θα ηθελα και εξω απ το φορουμ αυτοι που εμπορευονται , να το κανουν με τους νομους του κρατους , αλλα ειναι δουλεια του κρατους να το τακτοποιησει ,οχι δικια μου .  Απο τοτε που μπηκα στο χομπι αυτο υποστηριζω και αυτο κανω με το παραδειγμα μου , οπως αυτο κανουν και αλλοι .Προσπαθουμε να ενισχυουμε την εκτροφη σαν ιδεα ο καθενας με τον τροπο του και τα μετρα του .Οταν δεχεσαι την εμπορευματοποιηση στα πουλια , πρεπει να αποδεχεσαι και τους νομους της αγορας και αυτοι ειναι δεδομενοι ... προσφορα και ζητηση . Τωρα αν σε αυτους που προσφερουν αντι να εχουμε να κανουμε με καθαρους εμπορους , εχουμε με συνειδητοποιημενους παραλληλα εκτροφεις και κυριως με εκτροφεις που εχουν γνωσεις για τη διαχειριση των πουλιων , ισως η προσφορα γινεται μεγαλυτερη αφου περισσοτερα τα πουλια , λιγοτερες οι απωλειες και ισως οπου εκεινοι γουσταρουν να κανουν και προσφορες .Σε αυτο μεσω της μεταδοσης γνωσης , σιγουρα εμμεσα βοηθα και ο χωρος αυτος  .Ειναι δικο τους θεμα το πως εμπορευονται  και δεν με ενδιαφερει οσο δεν γινεται και δεν προωθειται δημοσια στο χωρο που συζηταμε .

----------


## krisp

> Εγω τους δικαιολογω γιατι ολοι εχουν δικαιωμα να ξεκινησουν ενα χομπι (αφου το θεωρουμε ετσι) , ο καθενας οπως μπορει .... δεν μπορει κανεις να το απαγορεψει αυτο ..
> 
> τωρα αν εσυ θες να του δειξεις αλλο τροπο να το ξεκινησει , σαν πιο εμπειρος με μια Α αποψη περι του θεμματος , τοτε ειναι στο χερι σου να το πετυχεις και να τον παρεις μαζι σου .. 
> οπως στο χερι σου ειναι να επιμεινεις σε μια αποψη χωρις ομως να κανεις και κατι για αυτο επιπλεον και απλα να το χασεις ..
> 
> Αν οι 90 στους 100 δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα καλο θα ηταν καποιος να τους βοηθησει και αυτους και οχι να τους διωξει ..
> και τοτε αυτος ο καποιος δε θα τους εχει αποθαρυνει απο το να πανε αλλου και αρα εξαντλωντας ολες τις δυνατες προσπαθειες και εχοντας κανει οντως οτι μπορουσε ....οχι απλα να του πει "φυγε" .. αν ειναι δυνατον ..


Ναι απλά δεν ξεκινάς συλλογή γραμματοσήμων που αν τη βαρεθείς τα στέλνεις...
Πρέπει να έχεις υπ' όψιν σου πέντε στοιχειώδη πράγματα και αν δεν τα ξέρεις να ενδιαφερθείς για να τα μάθεις. Εγώ, ενδιαφέρονταν ή όχι, προσπαθούσα να τους δείξω το σωστό δρόμο ή τουλάχιστον τον λίγο σωστότερο... Με την ίδια λογική βρέθηκε μάλλον ο Σίφης ο κροκόδειλος στην Κρήτη...
Βλέπεις κάτι, το ζηλεύεις, σου αρέσει, έχει τόσα, τα έχεις, τί άλλο θέλει; Έλα μωρέ εδώ ζει σε τόσο μικρό κλουβί τι άλλο να θέλει... Θα πάρω και ένα θηλυκό...
Ψωφάει το ένα παίρνεις άλλο κ.ο.κ.
Εκεί μας λείπει η παιδεία και η συναίσθηση που νομίζω είναι η βάση του προβλήματος... Και εκεί βρίσκουν πάτημα και οι κακοί διακινητές...



> Νικο , ΄κανεις σε ενα κοσμο ελευθερο , δεν μπορει να απαγορεψει στον αλλο να κανει το λαθος .Μπορει να του το δειξει και να τον εμπνευσει για το σωστο .Αν εκεινος επιμεινει στο λαθος , δεν τον χανει κανενας , γιατι ποτε δεν τον ειχε


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...

----------


## VasilisM

Συμφωνό απόλυτα με τον jk21. Αν θέλεις εκτροφή μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με καναρινάκια που βρίσκεις με 10 ευρώ. Είναι σαν να λες θέλω αμάξι αλλά να είναι mercedes και με εξοθούν να αγοράσω κλεμένο. Οι καρδερίνες έχουν κόπο είναι δύσκολα πουλιά και λογικά κρατιούνται οι τιμές ψηλά.

----------


## Shin Kazama

> Συμφωνό απόλυτα με τον jk21. Αν θέλεις εκτροφή μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με καναρινάκια που βρίσκεις με 10 ευρώ. Είναι σαν να λες θέλω αμάξι αλλά να είναι mercedes και με εξοθούν να αγοράσω κλεμένο. Οι καρδερίνες έχουν κόπο είναι δύσκολα πουλιά και λογικά κρατιούνται οι τιμές ψηλά.


Ναι, ενώ αν πας να πάρεις από πετυχημένο ''επαγγελματία'' εκτροφέα σου δίνει και απόδειξη.  :: 
Πάλι συμμετέχεις σε παράνομη συναλλαγή, απλά δίνεις στον εαυτό σου το ελαφρυντικό ''παίρνω πουλί εκτροφής'' και ο εκτροφέας στον εαυτό του ότι κάνει ''σωστή εκτροφή''. Ακριβώς όπως και αυτός που αγοράζει συνειδητά πιασμένα πουλιά δίνει στον εαυτό του ελαφρυντικά όπως το ότι είναι ακριβές οι εκτροφής, δεν μπορώ να βρω κτλ.

Ο jk21 και όσοι σκέφτονται παρόμοια είναι δυστυχώς η εξαίρεση. Οι περισσότεροι, ακόμα και καλή εκτροφή να κάνουν (δεν το αμφισβητώ αυτό), το κάνουν λόγω των τεράστιων κερδών. Έχουν βρει την κότα με τα χρυσά αυγά. Όπως πριν κάποια χρονιά οι εκτροφείς Timbrado που έδιναν αβαθμολόγητα πουλιά 60 και 80 ευρώ. Διαδόθηκαν όμως τόσο πολύ που πλέον πολλοί τα δίνουν σε πετσοπάδες με 5 ή 10 ευρώ γιατί έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος.

 Θα έρθει ο καιρός που θα σταθεροποιηθεί και η εκτροφή της καρδερίνας. Διότι απαιτητική μπορεί να είναι αλλά δεν είναι και...πυρηνική φυσική. Ας σκεφτούμε ποιους θα ευνοήσει κάτι τέτοιο και ποιους θα δυσαρεστήσει. Μετά βέβαια θα γίνει κάτι άλλο το νέο ''κατόρθωμα''. Μπορεί να πουλάνε τίποτα πελαργούς εκτροφής....

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ακριβώς όπως και αυτός που αγοράζει συνειδητά πιασμένα πουλιά δίνει στον εαυτό του ελαφρυντικά όπως το ότι είναι ακριβές οι εκτροφής, δεν μπορώ να βρω κτλ.


Το θέμα δεν είναι να υπάρχουν ελαφρυντικά, το θέμα είναι κανείς να αντισταθεί στον πειρασμό όταν δε μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί (είτε οικονομικά είτε λόγω απειρίας ή κάποιας άλλης κατάστασης). Δεν το θεωρώ δικαιολογία προσωπικά, ίσως για μία πολύ μικρή μερίδα ανθρώπων. Οι περισσότεροι που έχουν πιασμένα είναι σε τόσο δύσκολη κατάσταση που υπάρχουν κάτω από τα σπίτια τους mercedes. Όταν δίνει κανείς 800 ευρώ για να αγοράσει έναν παπαγάλο, π.χ. ένα ζακό, δε νομίζω πως είναι πρόβλημα για κάποιον να διαθέσει 300 ευρώ για ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες εκτροφής. Το θέμα δεν είναι το οικονομικό, είναι το έξυπνο μυαλό μερικών που αποκτούν αυτό που θέλουν σε τιμή... κοψοχρονιάς. Ποιος σας είπε πως αν υπήρχαν άγριοι African Grey στη χώρα μας θα πήγαιναν όλοι να αγοράσουν εκτροφής;




> Μπορεί να πουλάνε τίποτα πελαργούς εκτροφής....


Υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα πουλιά ιθαγενή που θα ταλαιπωρηθούν για να χαρακτηριστούν κάποτε ως εκτροφής μετά την καρδερίνα... οι πελαργοί αργούν.

----------


## carduelis

Πρωτα θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε νοοτροπία σαν Ελληνες και μετά θα δούμε και πιο κάτω.

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.

Δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα.

Εδω πεθαίνουν οι ανθρωποι στα νοσοκομεία ...αβοήθητοι.

----------


## Shin Kazama

> Το θέμα δεν είναι να υπάρχουν ελαφρυντικά, το θέμα είναι κανείς να αντισταθεί στον πειρασμό όταν δε μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί (είτε οικονομικά είτε λόγω απειρίας ή κάποιας άλλης κατάστασης). Δεν το θεωρώ δικαιολογία προσωπικά, ίσως για μία πολύ μικρή μερίδα ανθρώπων. Οι περισσότεροι που έχουν πιασμένα είναι σε τόσο δύσκολη κατάσταση που υπάρχουν κάτω από τα σπίτια τους mercedes. Όταν δίνει κανείς 800 ευρώ για να αγοράσει έναν παπαγάλο, π.χ. ένα ζακό, δε νομίζω πως είναι πρόβλημα για κάποιον να διαθέσει 300 ευρώ για ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες εκτροφής. Το θέμα δεν είναι το οικονομικό, είναι το έξυπνο μυαλό μερικών που αποκτούν αυτό που θέλουν σε τιμή... κοψοχρονιάς. Ποιος σας είπε πως αν υπήρχαν άγριοι African Grey στη χώρα μας θα πήγαιναν όλοι να αγοράσουν εκτροφής;


Ε τώρα δεν έχω κάνει καμιά έρευνα ρε συ για να ξέρω σε τι οικονομική κατάσταση είναι όσοι έχουν πιασμένα πουλιά. Πιθανολογώ πως δε απέχουν στατιστικώς από τις αναλογίες που υπάρχουν στο σύνολο του πληθυσμού. Επίσης το παράδειγμα με το Ζακο είναι λίγο ατυχές. Δίνει 800 για κάτι που το έχει για καμιά 40αριά χρόνια ή και για όλη του ζωή και είναι και κάπως πιο έξυπνο. Ποιο είναι αναλογικά πιο ακριβό; Do the math.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι πέρα από μια σειρά άλλων παραγόντων που ευθύνονται για τα φαινόμενο του εμπορίου πιασμένων άγριων πτηνών (ανομία, έλλειψη ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών, παιδεία κτλ) ένας ακόμα κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι το ότι λόγω της υψηλής κερδοφορίας που επιφέρει στους εκτροφείς, δεν υπάρχει διάθεση από την πλειοψηφία τους να διαδοθεί η εκτροφή στο ευρύ κοινό. Αντιθέτως παρουσιάζεται σαν κάτι εξωπραγματικά δύσκολο και από κοντά κι εμείς να λέμε μπράβο και φτου φτου τι ωραία.

Όποιος δηλώνει ότι είναι χομπίστας και το κάνει από αγάπη να βοηθήσει του νεότερους διδάσκοντάς τους και βοηθώντας τους  να πάρουν τα πρώτα τους έστω πουλιά δωρεάν.
Όποιος δηλώνει εκτροφέας και θέλει να δίνει με 300 και 400 ευρώ το ζευγάρι ας το κάνει κύριο επάγγελμά του και να κόβει αποδείξεις.
Είμαι χομπίστας, αγαπάω τα πουλάκια αλλά σε όποιον θέλει πρέπει να μου σκάσει 300 ευρώ γιατί είναι απαιτητικά στην εκτροφή είναι αντιφατικό.

----------


## VasilisM

[QUOTE=Shin Kazama;793951]Ναι, ενώ αν πας να πάρεις από πετυχημένο ''επαγγελματία'' εκτροφέα σου δίνει και απόδειξη.  :: 
Πάλι συμμετέχεις σε παράνομη συναλλαγή, απλά δίνεις στον εαυτό σου το ελαφρυντικό ''παίρνω πουλί εκτροφής'' και ο εκτροφέας στον εαυτό του ότι κάνει ''σωστή εκτροφή''. Ακριβώς όπως και αυτός που αγοράζει συνειδητά πιασμένα πουλιά δίνει στον εαυτό του ελαφρυντικά όπως το ότι είναι ακριβές οι εκτροφής, δεν μπορώ να βρω κτλ.

 Τώρα το πας αλλού. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει νόμιμος εκτροφεας ωδικων. Αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα. Εννοώ ότι αγοράζεις πουλάκι εκτροφής και όχι άγριο. Οι νόμοι της αγοράς είναι παντού ίδιοι. Τα τιμπραντο είδες τι γρήγορα εχασαν την αξία τους. Η καρδερίνα τόσα χρόνια με άπειρα πιασμένα γιατί δεν μπόρεσε να χάσει αξία? Γιατί ακριβώς είναι δύσκολη εκτροφη.

----------


## stefos

Θα μιλήσω με παράδειγμα τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
Συζητώντας με φίλο μου λέει αρχές χειμώνα κάπου στον νοεμβρη 
<<στεφανε μου ψοφησανε και οι οκτώ καρδερίνες μου>> φυσικά πιασμένες, που σημαίνει 10*8=80 τουλάχιστον, το λιγότερο δηλαδή.
80,60, 100,  ευρώ εκτροφής υπάρχουν καρδερινακια σίγουρα!!
Θα είχε κάνει μία αρχή!!! Έστω και με ένα πουλάκι ..........
Είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας και ο Έλληνας σε αυτό δυστυχώς...........

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό που ήθελα να αποκομίσει κάποιος από το παράδειγμα μου είναι ότι τα λεφτά δεν είναι το κυριότερο πρόβλημα. Όταν κάποιος μπορεί να εξοικονομήσει 800 ευρώ, μπορεί και 300. Αν δε σου αρέσει ο African Grey γιατί ζει 40+ χρόνια και είναι έξυπνος θα σου πω άλλους παπαγάλους, αν κολλάς εκεί. Ένα ζευγάρι ήμερα κοκατίλ τάδε μετάλλαξης και ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες. 




> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι πέρα από μια σειρά άλλων παραγόντων που ευθύνονται για τα φαινόμενο του εμπορίου άγριων πτηνών (ανομία, έλλειψη ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών, παιδεία κτλ) ένας ακόμα κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι το ότι λόγω της υψηλής κερδοφορίας που επιφέρει στους εκτροφείς, δεν υπάρχει διάθεση από την πλειοψηφία τους να διαδοθεί η εκτροφή στο ευρύ κοινό. Αντιθέτως παρουσιάζεται σαν κάτι εξωπραγματικά δύσκολο και από κοντά κι εμείς να λέμε μπράβο και φτου φτου τι ωραία.


Σαφώς και συμφωνώ με τους λόγους αυτούς που αναφέρεις. Αλλά πέρα από την έλλειψη παιδείας δε θεωρώ κανέναν δικαιολογία στην στροφή απόκτησης πιασμένου ιθαγενούς. Δε βλέπω λόγο να μην επικροτεί κανείς μία επιτυχία κάποιου, είτε αυτή είναι εύκολη είτε λίγο πιο δύσκολη. Κανείς δεν είπε πως είναι πυρηνική φυσική αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δε συγκρίνεται με αυτή π.χ. των zebra finch. Άσε που πέρα της αναπαραγωγής και η συντήρησή τους είναι πιο απαιτητική ενώ ταυτόχρονα είναι και πιο ευπαθή. 




> Είμαι χομπίστας, αγαπάω τα πουλάκια αλλά σε όποιον θέλει πρέπει να μου σκάσει 300 ευρώ γιατί είναι απαιτητικά στην εκτροφή είναι αντιφατικό.


Κάθε άλλο παρά αντιφατικό είναι. Το ότι αρέσει σε κάποιον το χόμπι και είναι και εκτροφέας δε σημαίνει πως δεν κάνει έξοδα για τα πουλιά του ούτε ότι θα τα δώσει σε εξωπραγματικά χαμηλές τιμές. Άλλωστε οι εκτροφείς κατά κάποιο τρόπο συμβάλλουν και στη διάδοση της εκτροφής, ηθελημένα και μη. Δε θεωρείς πως πρέπει να τους μένει κάποιο κέρδος το οποίο μπορούν να διαθέσουν στη βελτίωση των υπαρχουσών συνθηκών των εκτροφείων τους; Τον εκσυγχρονισμό τους, την επέκταση τους και και και... Το ότι κάποιος το κάνει εξολοκλήρου για χόμπι θα μπορούσε να χαρίζει τα πουλάκια γιατί αυτό του δίνει την ευχαρίστηση και έχει κάποια άλλη δουλειά να τον συντηρεί κυρίως, είτε λαμβάνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό για τα έξοδα της μέχρι τότε συντήρησης των πουλιών αυτών. Άσε που έχω διαβάσει κιόλας ότι ούτως ή άλλως είναι παράνομο να έχεις στην κατοχή σου ιθαγενή, οπότε σίγουρα να κόβεις και αποδείξεις δε μπορείς. Εκτός και αν δηλώνεις εκτροφέας καναρινιών και πλασάρεις και τα ιθαγενή με απόδειξη καναρινιού.

Αυτή είναι τουλάχιστον η δική μου άποψη και όλες οι απόψεις είναι σεβαστές.

----------


## jk21

Αν η εκτροφη ιθαγενων ηταν ευκολη , απλα και καποιοι να θελανε να κρατησουν τις τιμες ψηλα , συντομα θα υπηρχε τοση προσφορα που θα καλυπτε καλυτερα τη ζητηση και οι τιμες θα πεφτανε 

Δεν ειναι πυρηνικη φυσικη η διαχειριση των ιθαγενων .Ομως εχει ασταθμητους παραγοντες και μαζικες απωλειες , συχνα ακομα και οταν τις προσεχεις με τον καλυτερο τροπο . Ακομα και σε πουλια εκτροφης , υπαρχουν απωλειες απ ασθενειες και απο περιεργες συμπεριφορες των γονιων στις γεννες .Περιεργες για εμας , αλλα για εκεινα ισως ειναι φυσιολογικες γιατι μπορει να βλεπουνε πραγματα στα μικρα που δεν βλεπουμε (προβληματα πχ ιοι που εχουν τα ιθαγενη πιο συχνα εκ γενετης , που τα καναρινια εχουν πιο σπανια ... κατι για παιδικες ασθενειες οπως ειχε πει αινιγματικα ή χαριτολογοντας ισως ο γιατρος του σεμιναριου που ειχε διοργανωσει καποτε το φορουμ ...  ) .Δεν υπαρχουν μονο τα κοκκιδια και το megabacteria οπως νομιζαμε μεχρι προσφατα .Τα πουλια ξεκληριζονται μεχρι να ερθει η ανοιξη ειτε απο καποιους αγνωστους ιους , ειτε απο μικροβια που ερχονται απο μεταναστευτικα πουλια που μπαινουν στις εκτροφες και ειναι αγνωστα στον οργανισμο των ντοπιων και τελικα παθογονα , ειτε υπαρχουν σαν μονιμος πληθυσμος σε ισορροπια μεσα στα πουλια και οι συνθηκες (μαλλον καιρικες ) της εποχης τα διογκωνουν και εκδηλωνονται ως επιδημια . Δεν λεω λογια του αερα .Οσοι ειναι στο κοντινο μου περιβαλλον ξερουν τι λεω και με τι στοιχεια το λεω .Αν τα ελεγα , με εχουν που με εχουν μερικοι για ψωνιο , ε  θα μου στελνανε και ζουρλομανδυα δωρο στο σπιτι ... Αναφερθηκε οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι που αναγκαζονται να παρουν πιασμενα και αν ειμαστε κοντα τους θα αλλαξουν ... γνωρισα        -αδες απο αυτους περυσι .Ποτε δεν σταματησανε να ειναι κλεπταποδοχοι και ας γινανε παρα πολλων απο αυτους καλα τα πουλακια τους και ας τους εξηγηθηκε πως τα αγρια τους αν δεν αρρωστησουν εκεινα , μπορει πιο ευκολα να μεταφερουν δικα τους μικροβια ( που δεν επηρεαζουν ομως αυτα ) στα δικα τους πουλια εκτροφης . Δεν αλλαζει τιποτα αν η εκτροφη δεν γινεται απο αγαπη για τα πουλια αλλα για λογους κερδους που νομιζουν οτι θα εχουν ή για ικανοποιηση προσωπικων εγωισμων ή και αναγκη διακρισης ενος ανθρωπου σε καποιο τομεα της ζωης του ακομα και αν αυτος ειναι η επιτευξη εκτροφης ενος δυσκολου ειδους 

Απο και και περα εκτροφη υπαρχει αλλα υπαρχει κυριως με παραμανες , που μπορει να εξασφαλιζει περισσοτερα ζωντανα μικρα αλλα δεν οδηγει ολοενα και περισσοτερα πουλια εκτροφης , να συμπεριφερονται ως πραγματικοι γονεις χωρις προβληματα , οπως συμβαινει στα καναρινια . Βρειτε μου εσεις που λετε οτι με πιασμενα γινεται εκτροφη , πολλα θηλυκα πιασμενα να γινονται σωστες μανες ... επιβητορες αρσενικα με τα μικρα να πηγαινουν σε καναρες υπαρχουν αρκετα ... θηλυκα εκτροφης καθε χρονο ψαχνουν οι περισσοτεροι .Η ορνιθοκουλτουρα του τοπου βεβαια ριχνει στην αγορα καποια ... αυτα που γεννουσαν αυγα στον αερα , αυτα που ειχαν αρρωστησει και γινανε καλα , αυτα  ... αυτα ... αυτα ... Σιγα μην πουλησει ο εμπορος τα καλα θηλυκα του .Ομως αυτος που χαριζει και θελει να διαδωσει την εκτροφη ισως το κανει .Ισως οχι και αυτος αν δεν εχει σιγουρα πισω καποια αλλα κρατημενα .Ακομα και αν δεν ηταν δωρα , σιγα μην εδινα σε αλλους εκτος απο τον Γιουρκα που μου τη χαρισε και τον mitsman  την γεννητορα μου και σιγα μην εδινα πουθενα αλλου την Λαζαρινα .Οταν τα παρατησω , αν δεν την παρει ο Βασιλης σε καποιους απο αυτους τους δυο θα παει . Ισως και στον kaper ... ηθελα να ειχα και αλλο πουλακι να του δινα φετος ... τον εχει βασιλια τον πιτσιρικα μου ... 


Αυτα τα ολιγα σημερα ...  τη στιγμη του παρα ποδα , ισως πολυ περισσοτερα , ισως και τιποτα , αν και οποτε υπαρξει . 


*   Υπαρχουν νομιμοι εκτροφεις  ιθαγενων στην Ελλαδα  (νομιζω μονο για ξενα υποειδη αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος )  δηλωμενοι στην εφορια . Ελαχιστοι (νομιζω ακομα στα δαχτυλα του ενος χεριου ) αλλα υπαρχουν . Ευχομαι καποτε να ειναι πολλοι περισσοτεροι

----------


## NickKo

> Θα μιλήσω με παράδειγμα τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
> Συζητώντας με φίλο μου λέει αρχές χειμώνα κάπου στον νοεμβρη 
> <<στεφανε μου ψοφησανε και οι οκτώ καρδερίνες μου>> φυσικά πιασμένες, που σημαίνει 10*8=80 τουλάχιστον, το λιγότερο δηλαδή.
> 80,60, 100,  ευρώ εκτροφής υπάρχουν καρδερινακια σίγουρα!!
> Θα είχε κάνει μία αρχή!!! Έστω και με ένα πουλάκι ..........
> Είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας και ο Έλληνας σε αυτό δυστυχώς...........


Α ωραια να και ενας σωστος εκτροφεας πουλια με εγγυηση .. εξαρταται ποσα χρονια την εγγυηση ομως ... μπορει να ισχυει δεν αντιλεγω αλλα ειναι ατυχες παραδειγμα ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Shin Kazama

> Σαφώς και συμφωνώ με τους λόγους αυτούς που αναφέρεις. Αλλά πέρα από την έλλειψη παιδείας δε θεωρώ κανέναν δικαιολογία στην στροφή απόκτησης πιασμένου ιθαγενούς.


Η λέξη ''δικαιολογία'' είναι δικιά σου προσθήκη. Το ότι θεωρώ κάποιους παράγοντες ως βασικό συστατικό της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης είναι απλή καταγραφή της πραγματικότητας από τη δική μου οπτική γωνία. Δε σημαίνει ότι τα επικροτώ, ούτε ότι τα δικαιολογώ. Απλά συμβαίνουν.





> Κάθε άλλο παρά αντιφατικό είναι. Το ότι αρέσει σε κάποιον το χόμπι και είναι και εκτροφέας δε σημαίνει πως δεν κάνει έξοδα για τα πουλιά του ούτε ότι θα τα δώσει σε εξωπραγματικά χαμηλές τιμές. Άλλωστε οι εκτροφείς κατά κάποιο τρόπο συμβάλλουν και στη διάδοση της εκτροφής, ηθελημένα και μη. Δε θεωρείς πως πρέπει να τους μένει κάποιο κέρδος το οποίο μπορούν να διαθέσουν στη βελτίωση των υπαρχουσών συνθηκών των εκτροφείων τους; Τον εκσυγχρονισμό τους, την επέκταση τους και και και... Το ότι κάποιος το κάνει εξολοκλήρου για χόμπι θα μπορούσε να χαρίζει τα πουλάκια γιατί αυτό του δίνει την ευχαρίστηση και έχει κάποια άλλη δουλειά να τον συντηρεί κυρίως, είτε λαμβάνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό για τα έξοδα της μέχρι τότε συντήρησης των πουλιών αυτών. Άσε που έχω διαβάσει κιόλας ότι ούτως ή άλλως είναι παράνομο να έχεις στην κατοχή σου ιθαγενή, οπότε σίγουρα να κόβεις και αποδείξεις δε μπορείς. Εκτός και αν δηλώνεις εκτροφέας καναρινιών και πλασάρεις και τα ιθαγενή με απόδειξη καναρινιού.


Χόμπι σημαίνει ξεγνοιασιά από την καθημερινή ρουτίνα, χαλάρωση, ηρεμία, χαρά. Αυτά είναι που απολαμβάνεις και λες χαλάλι τα χρήματα που ξόδεψα. 
Βέβαια, δεν υποτιμώ καθόλου όσους έχουν καταφέρει να κάνουν το χόμπι του ταυτόχρονα και επάγγελμα (ή για να το πω καλύτερα κύρια πηγή των εσόδων τους). Πολύ καλά κάνουν. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω τη διαφωνία μου και για το βαθμό δυσκολίας αλλά και για τις τιμές στις οποίες πουλάνε την πραμάτεια τους.

Εγώ ξαναρωτάω: Αν πατήσουμε ένα κουμπί και ως δια μαγείας από αύριο θα μπορεί ο κάθε ένας να βρίσκει καρδερίνες πραγματικής εκτροφής με ευκολία και σε καλύτερη τιμή +  ανθρώπους που θα τον καθοδηγούν σωστά, το σημερινό ολιγοπώλιο καρδερινών εκτροφής θα πανηγυρίσει; Μάλλον όχι. Γι'αυτό ανάφερα το παράδειγμα με τον πελαργό πιο πριν.

Αυτά που λέω τα λέω όχι για να δικαιολογήσω αυτούς που πιάνουν πουλιά ή αυτούς που αγοράζουν συνειδητά πιασμένα. Με αυτούς δεν ασχολούμαι καν. Βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν. Αν περιμένουμε να αλλάξει η κατάσταση από το κράτος και τους νόμους του....ζήτω που καήκαμε. 
Οπότε αναγκαστικά στρέφομαι στο τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι. Ε, αυτό που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν το πιο αποτελεσματικό είναι η προσπάθεια προσέγγισης νέων εκτροφέων. Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση δε βοηθάει η σημερινή κατάσταση ως έχει. Άρα πρέπει κάπως να προσπαθήσουμε να την αλλάξουμε. Η δική σου προσέγγιση, ασχέτως εάν είναι σωστή η όχι δεν κρίνω αυτό, παγιώνει τη σημερινή κατάσταση δυστυχώς. Ολιγοπώλιο και υψηλές τιμές. 

Φαντάσου τώρα ότι καθόμαστε και διαφωνούμε άτομα που θεωρητικά είμαστε στην ίδια ''πλευρά''. Τρίβουν τα χέρια τους από χαρά και οι μεγαλοεκτροφείς και οι πιασοπουλάδες .  :wink:

----------


## NickKo

[QUOTE=NickKo;793976]Α ωραια να και ενας σωστος εκτροφεας πουλια με εγγυηση .. εξαρταται ποσα χρονια την εγγυηση ομως ... ισως και να ισχυει στη μια περιπτωση του φιλου σου η και σε αλλη μια ,  δεν αντιλεγω , αλλα ειναι πολυ ατυχες-ασροχο παραδειγμα ....

Jk με τα τελευταια που εγραψες νομιζω με καλυψες πληρως (καπου στο "δυσκολια της υποθεσης" διαφωνησα γτ αυτο ειναι σχετικο γτ δε θα ναι το ιδιο δυσκολο σε εμενα απο οτι ειναι σε εσενα η στον αλλο πως μετριεται η δυσκολια ,ασε που και αυτη ειναι μεσα στα πλαισια του χομπι ..) τα υπολοιπα τωρα με εφοριες δηλωσεις κλπ κλπ δεν ξερω καν γτ αναφερονται  ....εγω να προβαλλω ηθελα οτι περισσοτεροι που λογιζοντε εκτροφεις το χανουν καπου ,ξεκινησαν σωστα και γιναν απλα επαγγελματιες μετα ....εδω στο φορουμ δν υπαρχει αυτο τουλαχιστον απο τα ατομα απο τα οποια εχω "σταμπαρει" να παραδειγματιζομαι και χαιρομαι.... το τελευταιο καιρο εχω ερθει σε επαφη με Χ ατομα το τελευταιο καιρο για λογους που ξερει ο jk και δεν θελω να αναφερθω περισσοτερο .. ολοι "εκτροφεις" (μονον 1 βασικα) .... Αλλα ακουσα πολλες αποψεις και μαντεψτε διαφωνησα με ολες

----------


## NickKo

Εγραφα και αλλα , αλλα κοπηκαν δε ξερω γιατι .. ηταν 1 . Το οτι καπου ο Ευθυμης αναφερθηκε στο αν εχεις καποια αλλη δουλεια να συντηρεισαι ., εκει ναι συμφψνω θα ηταν το ιδανικο να γινει το χομπι σου επαγγελμα .. αλλα οταν ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα τοτε το 1ο χανει απο την αξια του για να αποκτησει λιγο περισσοτερη η αλλη η αξια η χρηματικη , καπου εκει κατι χανεται ...

Και τελευταια που εγραφα οτι χαιρομαι που επιτελους δεν λεμε απλα "κακο το σχιστο , το κρατος κλπ κλπ" και λεμε αποψεις ουσιαστικες και ρεαλιστικες και που μας αφορουν περισσοτερο ..
Ζητω συγγνωμη αν με τον ενικο εχω προσβαλλει ατομα ή αν ο τροπος που μιλουσα, η γραφη τον εκανε, να φαινεται επιθετικος.. 

Εγω ειπα μερικες απο τις αποψεις μου ..σειρα εχουν και αλλοι ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο κοιταξα στα προηγουμενα ποστ αν λογω bug του συστηματος εχει κοπει κατι και ειναι ολα εμφανη οσα εγραψες .Δεν ξερω τι εγινε και χαθηκαν 


Τι εννοεις εδω; εχουμε μιλησει ισως αλλου πχ στο fb ; αν μπορεις γραψε μου σχετικα με πμ να καταλαβω  :Happy: 





> το τελευταιο καιρο εχω ερθει σε επαφη με Χ ατομα το τελευταιο καιρο για λογους που ξερει ο jk και δεν θελω να αναφερθω περισσοτερο .. ολοι "εκτροφεις" (μονον 1 βασικα) .... Αλλα ακουσα πολλες αποψεις και μαντεψτε διαφωνησα με ολες




Δεν νομιζω να ενοχλειται κανενας εδω μεσα με τον ενικο , συνηθως παντα ειμαστε μια χαλαρη παρεα  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Δεν είναι σωστό να αγοράζουμε "πιασμένα" πουλάκια και δεν χωρά κανένα ελαφρυντικό. 

Όμως δεν είναι επίσης σωστό να πουλιούνται αυτά τα πουλιά σε τόσο υψηλές τιμές. Καμία φορά δίνεται η εντύπωση του ελαφρυντικου, ότι είναι δύσκολο πουλί, έχει έξοδα κτλ, οπότε τελικά δικαιολογείται η υψηλή τιμή.

Λάθος για εμένα. Το να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με αυτή την εκτροφή, είναι δική του επιλογή, δεν τον δικαιολογεί να τα δίνει 100 ευρώ.

Το ξαναγράφω, δεν υποχρέωσε κάποιος κανένα να ασχοληθεί με καρδερίνες και το να πουλιούνται σε αυτά τα ποσά, σπρώχνουμε του νέους χομπιστες στην αγορά πιασμενων.

----------


## jk21

> Δεν είναι σωστό να αγοράζουμε "πιασμένα" πουλάκια και δεν χωρά κανένα ελαφρυντικό. 
> 
> Όμως δεν είναι επίσης σωστό να πουλιούνται αυτά τα πουλιά σε τόσο υψηλές τιμές. Καμία φορά δίνεται η εντύπωση του ελαφρυντικου, ότι είναι δύσκολο πουλί, έχει έξοδα κτλ, οπότε τελικά δικαιολογείται η υψηλή τιμή.
> 
> Λάθος για εμένα. Το να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με αυτή την εκτροφή, είναι δική του επιλογή, δεν τον δικαιολογεί να τα δίνει 100 ευρώ.
> 
> Το ξαναγράφω, δεν υποχρέωσε κάποιος κανένα να ασχοληθεί με καρδερίνες και το να πουλιούνται σε αυτά τα ποσά, σπρώχνουμε του νέους χομπιστες στην αγορά πιασμενων.



Λιγα λογια και με ουσια ! 


Ας προσπαθησω και γω να γινω Στελιος (δεν γινεται αυτο αλλα λεμε τωρα .... ) 

Πιασμενα σε καμμια περιπτωση με καμμια δικαιολογια !

Εκτρεφουμε για τα πουλια και την ιδεα της διαδοσης της εκτροφης , οχι για την τσεπη μας ! Αν τα πουλια που εχουμε ειναι τοσα λιγα που για να καλυψουμε μερος των εξοδων μας , πρεπει να τα δωσουμε σε υπερογκες τιμες , απλα δεν ειμαστε ακομα σε φαση να τα δωσουμε ... αν τα δινουμε το κανουμε για το κερδος και στην ουσια ξεκινησαμε μια εκτροφη που ενω εχει απαιτησεις οικονομικες , δεν μπορουμε να τις καλυψουμε , ουτε θελουμε να εφαρμοσουμε τροπους που θα μειωνανε τα εξοδα (τροφες απο τη φυση ) .Οοοοοταν  θα εχουμε επαρκη αριθμο πουλιων που δεν θα χωρανε στην εκτροφη μας και δεν θα μας κανει να δινουμε μονο τα νομιζομενα ή πραγματικα προβληματικα πουλια μας , τιμες ανω των 100 ευρω το ζευγαρι (και ας ειναι σημερα το κατωτατο οριο σε πραγματικα πουλια εκτροφης ) να μην υπαρχουν και σε αξια νεα παιδια που δειχνουν οτι ξερουν να περιποιουνται καναρινια και αλλα ειδη και προσπαθουν να μαθουν τη διατροφη και τις ασθενειες αλλα και ευρυτερα τη διαχειριση των ιθαγενων , μεσα απο ορατες αποδειξεις εδω μεσα , να χαριζουμε ! μεταξυ μας αρκετα χαρισαμε ... ελαχιστα απο αυτα βλεπει συχνα ο κοσμος εδω μεσα και δεν ξερει αν πραγματι γινεται και αυτο ή τα πουλια πανε αλλου .... 


Οταν ενας νεος παει στα πιασμενα επειδη δεν τον βοηθαμε , εχουμε 100 % ευθυνη και μεις .Ομως δεν εχει λιγοτερο απο 99 % ευθυνη και κεινος !!!!


Καλημερα και ας πουμε ολοι πραγματικες κουβεντες και κυριως αν μιλαμε για πραγματικη εκτροφη , να την δειχνουμε με πραγματικη απεικονιση της συχνη μεσω βιντεο για να πειθουμε καθε εναν που την αμφισβητει κακοπροαιρετα ή ψαχνει καπου επιτελους να πιστεψει (καλοπροαιρετα ) γιατι εχει γεμισει λαμογια και βρωμια ο χωρος ! Τα πουλια απο σεπτεμβρη μεχρι απριλη δεν πεφτουν σε χειμερια ναρκη αλλα ζουνε . Ζουνε , αρρωσταινουν , πεθαινουν , επιβιωνουν , μαδιουνται , ντυνονται  ... 

Αλλιως ας αφησουμε τον κοσμο να τρεχει στα Σχιστα και τις ομαδες του fb , με τις ενοχες του αλλα ουτε να τους κρινουμε , ουτε να σχιζουμε τα ιματια μας για τα Σχιστα της Ελλαδας και της Ευρωπης

----------


## Shin Kazama

> Τώρα το πας αλλού. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει νόμιμος εκτροφεας ωδικων. Αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα. Εννοώ ότι αγοράζεις πουλάκι εκτροφής και όχι άγριο. Οι νόμοι της αγοράς είναι παντού ίδιοι. Τα τιμπραντο είδες τι γρήγορα εχασαν την αξία τους. Η καρδερίνα τόσα χρόνια με άπειρα πιασμένα γιατί δεν μπόρεσε να χάσει αξία? Γιατί ακριβώς είναι δύσκολη εκτροφη.


Sorry φίλε, δεν το είχα δει χθες.

Εμένα η όποια διαφωνία μου εστιάζεται στο βαθμό δυσκολίας. Δε λέω ότι είναι εύκολη εκτροφή σαν του καναρινιού. Απλά έχω την αίσθηση (και με παραδείγματα που έχω δει από κοντά) ότι δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολη όσο κάποιοι τη φαντάζονται. Η όποια δυσκολία έχει να κάνει κυρίως με τις γνώσεις που πρέπει  να έχει κάποιος ως εφόδιο. Τις γνώσεις αυτές η πλειοψηφία όσων έχουν καταφέρει να σταθεροποιήσουν την εκτροφή τους (λόγω και των υψηλών κερδών πιστεύω) δε βοηθούν ή έστω δε βοηθούν όσο θα έπρεπε τους νέους στο χόμπι. Τι να κάνει ο jk21 μόνος του μέσα από ένα φόρουμ; Και πάλι πολλά έχει καταφέρει. Δυστυχώς όμως δε σκέφτονται όλοι έτσι. Οπότε κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει. Αν δεν μπουν και νέοι άνθρωποι στο χώρο πως θα γίνει αυτό; Για να μπουν όμως πρέπει να βοηθηθούν και όχι να αποτρέπονται.

Επίσης, άλλο θέμα αυτό, όπως είπε και κάποιος φίλος χθες, ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό ανθρώπων έχει σκοπό τη δημιουργία σταθερής εκτροφής όταν είναι στο ψάξιμο για καρδερίνα. Οι περισσότεροι θέλουν αρσενικές μόνο για το κελάηδημά τους ή για υβρίδια. Υπάρχουν εκτροφείς που αν τους ζητήσεις ένα αρσενικό ή θα σου πουν κανα 100ρικο ή θα σου πουν μόνο ζευγάρι τα δίνω. Ε, πάει και παίρνει πιασμένο σχεδόν τσάμπα που κελαηδάει και καλύτερα κατά γενική ομολογία. Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν το δικαιολογώ αλλά είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι συμβαίνει.

Αφήστε που αν κάποιος δε σκέφτεται καν το οικονομικό και είναι τρελαμένος με το τραγούδι της καρδερίνας, δε θα πάει ούτε στο Σχιστό να πάρει ό,τι να'ναι ούτε σε εκτροφέα balcanica. Θα πάει να τα σκάσει (σε τιμές που φθάνουν μέχρι και το κόστος ενός ζευγαριού εκτροφής) σε κάποιον ''γνωστό του χώρου'' και θα πάρει μια δασκαλεμένη αρσενική (πιθανότατα πιασμένη από μικρή ή στην καλύτερη γεννημένη σε κλουβί από πιασμένους γονείς) και θα ικανοποιήσει το μεράκι του.

Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα.

----------


## krisp

> Έχουν βρει την κότα με τα χρυσά αυγά. Όπως πριν κάποια χρονιά οι εκτροφείς Timbrado που έδιναν αβαθμολόγητα πουλιά 60 και 80 ευρώ. Διαδόθηκαν όμως τόσο πολύ που πλέον πολλοί τα δίνουν σε πετσοπάδες με 5 ή 10 ευρώ γιατί έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος.
> 
>  Θα έρθει ο καιρός που θα σταθεροποιηθεί και η εκτροφή της καρδερίνας. Διότι απαιτητική μπορεί να είναι αλλά δεν είναι και...πυρηνική φυσική. Ας σκεφτούμε ποιους θα ευνοήσει κάτι τέτοιο και ποιους θα δυσαρεστήσει. Μετά βέβαια θα γίνει κάτι άλλο το νέο ''κατόρθωμα''.


Αυτό δεν θα είναι δυσάρεστη κατάληξη κατ' εμέ αν είναι να διαδοθούν οι καρδερίνες και να έχουμε όλοι οι εκτροφείς και να βρίσκεις άνετα με 20€ πουλί εκτροφής... Θα πας μετά να πιάσεις ή να πάρεις πιασμένο; Θα αξίζει; Θα μου πεις πόσα πουλάκια θα έχουν πεθάνει μέχρι τότε;
Όταν δημιουργείται μία τάση όλο και περισσότεροι θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν, αν εμείς βάλουμε όσους περισσότερους μπορούμε σε ένα πιο σωστό δρόμο κάποια στιγμή κάτι θα καταφέρουμε, σίγουρα περισσότερο από το να μην ασχολούμαστε... Βέβαια έτσι ευνοούνται και αυτοί που πιάνουν πουλιά γιατί εκεί θα πάνε όσοι δεν πείθονται...Όπως είπε και ο  jk21 όμως γιατί τώρα είναι μειωμένο το εμπόριο πιασμένων; Ελπίζω μόνο να  έχουν μείνει πουλιά να ακούμε στη φύση μέχρι τότε..
Ένας ερασιτέχνης εκτροφέας είτε ιθαγενών είτε οποιονδήποτε άλλων πτηνών ή και ζωντανών γενικότερα πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου να διαθέτει σε άλλους τα πουλιά του με μέγιστη τιμή τα έξοδα του, άντε και να του βγει να πάει να πάρει και 5 καφέδες απ' έξω για να τους πίνει ενώ θα κάνει καθαριότητα στο χώρο του. Φυσικά στα έξοδα δεν συνυπολογίζω τον χρόνο που διαθέτεις μιας και μιλάμε για χόμπι, αναφέρομαι στα καθαρά έξοδα που κάνεις και έχεις το αποτέλεσμα σου στο τέλος της χρονιάς. Κανένας δεν μας υποχρεώνει να ξεκινήσουμε μια εκτροφή, πόσο μάλλον να έχεις τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις το χόμπι σου με μειωμένα έξοδα.. Όποιος θέλει να πουλάει τριψήφια ανά πουλί εκεί μιλάμε για καθαρό εισόδημα στην εποχή που ζούμε και άρα δεν είναι ερασιτέχνης δηλαδή πρέπει να κάνει κάτι πιο επίσημο. Όποιος χαρίζει υπεύθυνα, γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορείς να χαρίζεις ζωή, είναι απλά παράδειγμα προς μίμηση στις μέρες μας και είναι η ιδανική περίπτωση.
Δεν μιλάω για τις μεταλλάξεις βέβαια που εκεί απ' όσο ξέρω οι τιμές ξεφεύγουν... Εκεί το καλό είναι ότι θα ψάξεις και θα πρέπει να τα σκάσεις για να πάρεις πουλί εκτροφής και άρα ανεβαίνει πολύ το κόστος, τώρα αν δώσεις τέτοια ποσά για άγριο με μετάλλαξη είσαι άξιος της μοίρα σου...  :Anim 25:  Παίξε καλύτερα κανένα στοίχημα με αυτά τα λεφτά.. Και το χρόνο που δεν θα ασχολείσαι με τα πουλιά διάβασε αναλύσεις για τις ομάδες, μπορεί να έχεις και περισσότερες πιθανότητες να κερδίσεις...

----------

